# Disgusting - Poor Horses



## Solitaire (Jan 6, 2008)

My OH told me about this last night, won't say what I would like to do to this man, no animal deserves to be kept in these conditions. 

http://http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7180326.stm


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh I know I saw it on the news last night. I hope they throw the book at him, poor things.


----------



## Solitaire (Jan 6, 2008)

No amount of punishment is going to make up for what these poor animals suffered.

Just can't understand people


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

poor animals shame cant do that to the owners


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

People who treat any animal in this way should be hung!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i agree with you Debbie,,, they should be hung,,,,,,,, no animal should be treated like this,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

its disgusting, these things should never happen...........I also agree with you Debbie, but only afer he is treated the way he treated his horses, he should be made feel the way they did


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

....just horrible.....


----------

